# Finest car ever: jaguar E-Type



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

You already know my passion for Jaguar, but there´s a particular model which took my breath away even as a kid, even before I began enjoying cars: the E-type. When I think of beauty and elegance in a car, its simply does't get better than this. Just my 2 cents...
Being so, you may imagine the pleasure it gave me detailing this fine example, recently restored without looking to expenses. Yet it was quite a chalange, because:
-as I said, it was in very good condition, and when its so its much harder to make the difference...
- the owner, a person way above the average, looked like a very demanding client too. And a few days before, he had never heard about detail, so i should be very carefull about the expectations...
The result? You will tell me,hope the photos will help, but I may say i was particuly satisfied, above all because I can say once more "one client, one Friend". My best regards to him.


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

And at the sound of four horns, let the games begin...










After properly washed, lets analise the paint job.










Lots of marks due to bad maintainance and even...sanding marks?



















Here's one before...










and its after.










Ahhh, dont you thing that results appear by magic, so here's the detailers team...



















While we dealt with the painting, we checked what could be improved with the chroms.










The diferences are remarkable.










One thing that was bothering the owner were the many scretches in the steering wheel arms, so we took care of that.




























Same with the back lights...










The difference between the before and the after...










We kept ourselves entretained dismanteling the Jag lol...










Paint corretion done, time for the first protection step: we used both Surf City Garage, sealent first, then the glaze.










We unfortunatly didn't take photos of what we did in he engne bay, so just a little aperitive...










The same with the interior, I leave you a shot of the rubber carpets.










You wouldnt want to keep these wheels clean...grrrrr










The boot already tidy..










And a car like this unleashes the artist in us...





































Already finished but still in the garage.




























Time to show this beauty to the world!



















And amongst the almost 300 photos we took after, some we enjoyd the most.
















































































































































































































And thats about it, this detail was pure fun, not work. Hope you enjoy it, and as always, ready for your comments/sugetios/advices.
Cheers!


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

WOW.. that is sublime, just so beutiful... i love your details :thumb: :argie:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

That's just amazing!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Gorgeous car! One of the best looking motors of all time that only gets better with age!

Those wheels look uber shiny :argie:


----------



## james. (Mar 1, 2010)

utterly gorgeous!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Never fail to impress! Wonderful work and great photos!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

The E Type is a thing of beauty. Good work there fella. Envy you having to 'work' on that car!

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

very nice, love the pictures too !!


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

That is truly a thing of beauty


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for this post!


----------



## kamaran (Aug 31, 2010)

My favourite detail ever!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Lovely work! Beautiful shape of a motor. Some nice pics there aswell :thumb:


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

<3 <3 <3


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats a lovely car and a great job well done


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm speechless....the correction, the finish, the attention to details....incredible! I think this is your best work in my opinion, at least my favorite.
Top job and congrats to all of you!


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

i dont really know what to say...beautiful is all that springs to mind, congrats on having the balls to do it


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

What an absolutely stunning job, that E-type is beautiful!! Love the white with red hood. WOW.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

first class work, and the perfect locations for the photos :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Simply stunning


----------



## kevedup (Jul 23, 2010)

WOW that car is stunning!! Great photos too.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Great work, beautiful car now looks even better.:thumb:


----------



## 911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wowww, this is one of the most beautiful car I've ever seen. It would be great to work on a car like this!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Great work but I don't see the hype of the E type tbh, never liked them.


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

This is Unreal! I think I'm dreaming.... :argie:
What did you do to the wheels if I may ask? I remember you were a fan of Autosol for the chrome parts.


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Flawless detailing, results are amazing


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Wow, amazing car. Cracking pictures too.


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Jim_S said:


> This is Unreal! I think I'm dreaming.... :argie:
> What did you do to the wheels if I may ask? I remember you were a fan of Autosol for the chrome parts.


Yes Jim, in "pure" chroms, Autosol all the way.:thumb:


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

I used to work at a Jaguar dealership and everyone turned in to a little boy when an E type came in!! 

Stunning detailing, great picture! 

Very, very impressive.


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Just a few words to thank you all for the kind words to our work, in this like other threads. Detailing is not easy, it's not for lazy people, and its he words of apreciation, the faces of the owners when they collect their vehicles, and the pleasure of making cars look great that makes it worth while and keep going.
Again, thank you all.
Regards,
António aka Alqumista


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Antonio , that job that you did on this Jaguar is absolutely stunning mate :thumb:

Top detailing and craftsmanship !

Regards, Mario


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Great detail, the car is pure poetry and the photographic backgrounds are pure artistry. Well done...


----------



## Dubs (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Great detail António.

Já o tinha visto num fórum tuga, mas rever outr avez não faz mal nenhum.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow my dream motor as well. Great work


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

I may be a bit biased... but what a car and may I say what an amazing detail!!

I could not see all the pics though?


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

amazing! great work:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats probably one of the best cars i have seen on here


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

That has to be the best car on here, no offence to anyone else - but you have to admit that it's sublime!


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am indeed speechless. That car has beauty and soul. Thanks for showing us a part of it through your pictures and work


----------

